# Hi from Denmark.



## MetteLine (Jan 26, 2009)

Hellooooo
I'm a girl from Denmark, yup that's a very small country in Europe if anyone is wondering. It's really nice here, sadly we don't have cool makeup brands like Make Up For Ever, Urban Decay, NYX, Nars etc. But we DO have the lovely M.A.C. and also Makeup Store, wich is a Swedish brand. It's killer good.

I've been into makeup since I was 12 or something like that, that's alot of years ago, and I'm very good at it. Makeup that is. I'm looking foreward to get makeup friends, post pics, giving and getting advice and news about makeup. 

Kisses and love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mette Line


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi and


----------



## Septemba (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! My father is Danish, Denmark is a beautiful country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard good things about Makeup Store, and it's good you can get your hands on MAC in Denmark!


----------



## Taj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MetteLine (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! My father is Danish, Denmark is a beautiful country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard good things about Makeup Store, and it's good you can get your hands on MAC in Denmark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that's cool!!! Yes it's a very beautiful country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup Store is very nice. Cool products, lots of colour. Alot like MAC.
And thank you again for the warm welcome


----------



## MetteLine (Jan 26, 2009)

THANK YOUUU!!!! Can't wait to get down and nerdy with all you guys.


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiii MetteLine! Nice to see you here! I actually live in Sweden but work in Copenhagen, for MAC! 

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## melliquor (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## MetteLine (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocketqueen* 

 
_Hiii MetteLine! Nice to see you here! I actually live in Sweden but work in Copenhagen, for MAC! 

Welcome to Specktra!_

 
Wow. Wich one? Magasin Kongens Nytorv or Fields, Maybe Magasin Lyngby?


----------



## Jinni (Feb 13, 2009)

*waves* there are lots of Danish girls here. Welcome


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup Store is fab, they have the best Glitter eyeliners


----------



## MetteLine (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_*waves* there are lots of Danish girls here. Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it that true? How do I find them, this is a big place


----------



## MetteLine (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup Store is fab, they have the best Glitter eyeliners_

 
VERY fab. You have Makeup Store in London?


----------



## Jinni (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MetteLine* 

 
_Is it that true? How do I find them, this is a big place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could always try posting in MAC Chat Europe - Specktra.Net


----------



## jollystuikie (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## icmreis (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------

